# putting feather-edge on self-leveling compound



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

How soon after pouring SLC over CBU do you start feathering the edge? Does it have to set up a bit first, or do you start feathering while it's still runny?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The time between being able to finish the edge and it being too hard to work is short, but as I recall, about 15-20 minutes. Trying to do anything while still soupy won't work. But you should not install tile tight up against a wall anyhow, you need a 1/8-1/4 expansion gap.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Start feathering it when it stops expanding over the floor.
Ron


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I'm doing a spot-pour because there's a low corner, and feathering the edge towards the center of the floor, rather than against the walls. It may be a little hard to tell when it stops flowing because it has to flow "uphill". I've never worked with it before. What's it feel like in the phase after runny/pancake-batter? Does it get tacky?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It goes from soup to hard fast, once it starts to set. Just don't walk away for long.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Read the instructions and use the primer.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mop in Hand said:


> Read the instructions and use the primer.


Of course. 

The instructions don't address this specific issue, however.


----------

